# Amplificador TDA7384 4x40w, en Circuit Wizard



## suspeso (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

Para mi el Circuit Wizard se ha convertido una herramienta esencial, con 200+ circuitos que he creado y de estos el 56% que he armado y probado con un exito en el 80% de los casos   , este es uno de los que mas me han gustado, ahora que limpiaba mi PC me volvi a encontrar este archivo, este amp lo diseñe pero nunca lo probe, y ahora en esta semana que lo arme, me di cuenta que si valia la pena conservarlo y armarlo, aqui se los dejo solo con un detalle, esta hecho en Circuit Wizard, por lo cual el archivo es *.cwz, por eso aparte les dejo unos PDFs con las pistas y el lado de los componentes.

Solo unos cuantos detallitos mas, cabe perfecto en una placa de 5.08cm x 7.62cm, el lugar donde esta ubicado el amplificador lo hace dificil para colocarle un disipador pero si es posible, utiliza un conector hembra de 3.5mm de estilo ultra compacto, utiliza un potenciometro Flat estereo (por no saber como se llama, asi lo denomine) o le pueden adaptar un potenciomtro doble con unos cables, ademas de que es estereo el amp. (2 ch. por lado),

el zip incluye:
  - Archivo cwz.
  - Lista de componentes a comprar.
  PDFs
  - Lado de componentes.
  - Lado de pistas (listo para imprimir y planchar).
  - Vista en "mundo real" para ver como van colocados los 3 jumpers.

Como dije en otro post, estoy regresando favores a "Foros de electronica" y la comunidad y espero les sean utiles mis aportes, Gracias Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 14, 2009)

amigo una  preg . a la derecha arriba en el circuito hay 5 pines que supuestamente no dicen que llevan nada . esos quedan asi libre ?


----------



## suspeso (Ago 16, 2009)

eson son los 5 pines del pot. para el volumen, corresponden a un potenciometro estereo delgado como el de los CD players o de los antiguos lectores de CD, perdon si la foto no es muy clara


----------



## agustin_resistencia (Ago 16, 2009)

Buenas buenas! soy de argentina, la verdad muy bueno el proyecto, me gustaria saber si funca y con que voltaje lo estas alimentando...muy lindo y facil de armar aparentemente por la poca cantidfad de componentes...un abrazo amigo y espero tu respuesta!

Saludos!


----------



## suspeso (Ago 16, 2009)

Solo requiere de 12v (funciona perfecto en el automovil) pero si quieres maxima potencia administrale18v (yo utilizo una fuente de laptop para esto).
Pero es importante mencionar que si no se le disipa pierde potencia, yo le puse 2 ventiladores y (uno de entrada de aire y otro de salida) al maximo de potencia por 2 horas y el aire apenas se calento y nunca bajo el sonido, es muy eficaz relativamente barato y sencillo, este es uno de mis favoritos y espero se convierta en en suyo tambien. 
Saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 16, 2009)

tendrias alguna foto para poder verlo si es muy grande o no?


----------



## suspeso (Ago 17, 2009)

del pcb, no tengo foto pero mas o menos es de 5.08cm v 7.62cm y 4cm de alto sin disipador


----------



## DUARTE (Dic 14, 2009)

Suspeso ayuda 

arme el amplificador con el tda7384 pero el audio me sale bajito, aclaro que no le puse el potenciometro de 5 patitas meti el audio a los capacitores de 0.1 mf, lo conecto a un ipod le subo todo al ipod y se escucha como si fuera un audifono pero en tda7384 se calienta normal 
el mute y stby los pongo con un jumper a +12v.

Que podra ser lo que tengo mal.


----------



## suspeso (Ene 15, 2010)

@DUARTE:
es importante que tomes en cuenta como deben ir conectados el St-By y mute porque no pueden ir asi directo a 12v, checa el datasheet, talvez ese sea tu problema, asegurate de conectarlo tal cual esta en la placa y en el diagrama (dentro del datasheet), si lo conectaste siguiendo al pie de letra, entonces para ser honesto no voy a tener la menor duda de que te esta pasando ya que desde que lo arme no he tenido ningun problema (y ya van como 4 que armo siguiendo esas mismas pistas), talvez sea que se te hayan juntado 2 pistas, tambien asegurate de lo siguente:

De tu cable de audio del iPod salen 3 cables

(por lo general es rojo, blanco y salen hilos pelados),

conecta C4 y C3 al cable rojo (o blanco)
conecta C1 y C2 al cable blanco (o rojo, pues estos no importan el orden)
conecta los hilos pelados o si el cable no es ni rojo ni blanco, debe ser tierra, entonces debe de ir a negativo

Si ninguna de estas soluciones te ayudo, te voy a pedir una terrible disculpa.


----------



## pablovanini (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola suspeso, querría preguntarte si vos sabes como utilizar el TDA7384 para armar un amplificador que sea 2.1 (2 para agudos y 1 para graves), he visto en la base de datos que el ampli es de 35W asi que seria 2x35W+70W. Tambíen buscando encontre que por ejemplo el tda 2005 usa una parte para amplificar el positivo del parlante y otra parte para el negativo del parlante, asi, siendo el TDA preparado para dos salidas, usan una salida con el doble de potencia, me parece que se podria hacer lo mismo con 2 partes del TDA7384 y asi tendria 2 salidas amplificadas a 35W cada una y otra salida de 70W Espero que me allas entendido.


----------



## suspeso (Sep 23, 2011)

pablovanini dijo:


> Hola suspeso, querría preguntarte si vos sabes como utilizar el TDA7384 para armar un amplificador que sea 2.1 (2 para agudos y 1 para graves), he visto en la base de datos que el ampli es de 35W asi que seria 2x35W+70W. Tambíen buscando encontre que por ejemplo el tda 2005 usa una parte para amplificar el positivo del parlante y otra parte para el negativo del parlante, asi, siendo el TDA preparado para dos salidas, usan una salida con el doble de potencia, me parece que se podria hacer lo mismo con 2 partes del TDA7384 y asi tendria 2 salidas amplificadas a 35W cada una y otra salida de 70W Espero que me allas entendido.



Cualquier intento de respuesta que te dé, seria engañarte. Así que lo mejor que te puedo decir, es que no sé. Lo siento mucho.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 23, 2011)

pablo:
entiendo perfectamente lo que queres hacer pero segun tengo entendido este integrado ya es asi con las salidas puenteadas (bridge), hay otros circuitos de amplificadores en el foro que si se puede hacer eso.

saludos


----------



## pablovanini (Sep 23, 2011)

Gracias suspeso y mtssound por responder tan rapido.
El problema es que yo saque el TDA7384 de un estereo de auto viejo, y no quiero comprar otro, pero bueno voy a buscar para ver varias opciones y percios...

pablovannini


----------



## cachilo (Nov 25, 2011)

*TDA7384* Eres lo maximo!! 4canales (4ENT-4SAL) (50Wc/u) (12VOLT)





_Con el simple ensamble TEST que trae el datasheet funciona de maravillas_




_Utlice una vieja Fuente de PC y logre montar la plaqueta dentro de la misma fuente_
Es una caja metalica con un Ventiladorcito en su interior . Se adapto una Bornera 
a las 4 Salida de Parlantes y en el otro extremo de la cajita adatpada las 4 
Fichas RCA de entrada y el Interruptor General y un piloto Led aprovechando 
la parte 5volt de la propia fuente.
Mas alla de como sea alimentado el circuito (en la bateria de una Auto o con una fuente a 220 v) SU RENDIMIENTO es exelente y No come nada de bateria (no consume demasiada corriente)

Lo Maximo que llega a tirar son PARLANTES 6X9 y PARLANTES de 10 pulgadas realmente a todo volumen












SE LOS RECOMIENDO TDA7384 SOS LO MAS (y re barato)


----------



## Froilan Figueroa Gomez (Feb 3, 2012)

colega está muy bueno tu ampli gracias por compartir


----------



## wolfsinf (Abr 13, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Suspeso, muy buen circuito, eh visto videos tuyos en youtube, parace ser que sos exelente en tu trabajo!! Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 13, 2012)

esta muy bueno yo comprati hace poco mi amplificador con TDA8571J y TDA1524A, maneja tonos altos, bajos, volumen y balance.
tira tambien 4x40, suena exelente.
por si lo quieres revisar aca esta el post: [APORTE] Amplificador 4x40, con TDA8571J & TDA1425A.


----------



## wolfsinf (Abr 14, 2012)

Ericktronik! me gusto mucho tu ampli!! voy a armarlo este mes, y luego subo las fotos! gracias por compartir!!


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 15, 2012)

wolfsinf dijo:


> Ericktronik! me gusto mucho tu ampli!! voy a armarlo este mes, y luego subo las fotos! gracias por compartir!!



Debes tener en cuenta que en el mensaje numero 4 esta arreglado el PDF para la construccion, cuando yo monte el mio estaba sobredimencionado y tube que cambiar el diseño(con las medidas reales).


----------



## wolfsinf (Abr 15, 2012)

sisi! lo he visto!! muchas gracias igualmente por la aclaracion!


----------



## wolfsinf (Abr 15, 2012)

Por las dudas nomas, el tamaño de la hoja para imprimirlo y que me quede el tamaño real es de A4 no?? aguardo tu respuesta para empezar a armar.


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 17, 2012)

wolfsinf dijo:


> Por las dudas nomas, el tamaño de la hoja para imprimirlo y que me quede el tamaño real es de A4 no?? aguardo tu respuesta para empezar a armar.



cuando abras el adobe reader y envies a imprimir, solo pones la opcion de tamaño real, y te imprime a las medidas reales sin importal el tamaño de la hoja.


----------



## layama (Jul 1, 2018)

Chicos una consulta, conseguí 3 capacitores que en vez de ceramicos son electroliticos. son 1 de 0.47uf de 50v y 2 de 1uf de 50v. puedo usarlos en esta plaquita? es la primera que voy a armar en toda mi vida. Ayudaaaa. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2018)

Los electrolíticos son un *mal reemplazo* de capacitores cerámicos.


----------

